# Putting line on a baitcaster



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

When I put line on my spinning reel I usually first load it with cheap line first. I fill the reel halfway with the cheap stuff, and then put the good stuff on. I do this cause I can cast further with a full spool.

But what about with a baitcaster? Considering the spools are different, is the casting ability any different with a low filled spool versus a full spool? In other words, I'm wondering, should I "back" my baitcaster like I do my spinning reel?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Fill the spool on the baitcaster.


----------



## MDisbrow (Jul 14, 2006)

while the spool is different, the idea behind filling the spool is the same. with a full spool, more line comes off the reel at the same rpm. and the same is true when reeling line in. 

definately put some mono on first as backing tho, if you plan on using braid most imporantly, because it will keep the line from slipping on the spool, making you think your drag is fouled up.


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

Depends on the size line you want to use ,what type of fishing your doing and the capasity the reel takes.
Most low profile reels take 90-120 yds of 15-20# test line, thats about right .
But put 6-10# on that same reel , it could take 160 or more , thats a waste of line. ( then use backing if you want )
If you troll , you want the deeper spools that hold more line for heavier test

My main baitcasters are daiwa 103's some of them have 15-20# line on them after a number of trips and cutting the worn line off the end of the pole ,I can spool my reel on a long cast ( time for new line and none of its wasted)


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

If u are using mono or flourocarbon for baitcasting, its good 2 just load up your favorite line! Braid or other superlines is a different story!.....I start with 15-20 yards of mono then use a uni knot 2 connect fireline or braid and spool it up with roughly 100 hundred yards! Putting the mono or flourocarbon on first provides the braid 2 grip easier!!


----------



## 1st shirt (Jan 11, 2008)

If you want to fill the spool with braided line, instead of backing it with mono, put a small strip of double sided carpet on the spool first then use a good slip knot to attach it. This will also stop it from slipping.


----------

